# Everyone must be skinny !!!



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Cause there's no action around here !!! HAHAA !!! I lost 31 lbs total thus far ..... have a new eating lifestyle !!! I still need to lose the last 19 lbs, but I am HAPPY !! I stuck with it and it's now part of life -- I eat veggies/fruit....yogurt....oatmeal...eggs ... not too much whole wheat bread.... not alot of meat ...more fish ..... 

What the heck- is everyone busy or what ?!? Where did y'all go ?!?


----------



## PamB (Jan 15, 2008)

busy here. lots to do on the farm. good job Miz Mary! glad to see you are sticking to it. can't say the same for me, but I will keep on trying. Pam


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

Not skinny, not fat, but definately sore!

I have about 20-30 lbs to lose to get back to a good weight. I just started serious excrecizing 2 weeks ago, ab lounger 3-4 weeks ago. started a 2-week trial at the Y and have gone just about every day, and Oh boy am I aching. Lately it is taking a bit of convincing myself to start the workout. Yesterday I didn't think I would make it through it, but today I did 1/2 hour, but did push it a bit towards the end.

I have to admit I jumped right in though, no easing into it at all. Trying to maintain the 20-30 minute workout on the ellipticals but my knees ache, so went the the Cybex Arc trainer. I thinkit is easier on my knees, though I'm so sore from the ellipticals that it's hard to tell. My knees have bothered me all my life-cowboys & indians & spears hitting the knees really ruined them, though great fun at the time. 

I hope it gets better, cause I can't continue with these achy joints, hoping I'm just out of shape.

I've always eaten exactly what I wanted, and am having a hard time NOT eating exactly what I want. I think if I could cut the snacks out I'd lose 20lbs without excercizing, problem is I love my snacks, lol.

I like reading others successes, it keeps me focused. Contratulations on your 31 lb loss, you certainly deserve to brag about that!

HF


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Pam , keep going !! You'll be amazed how much the little things add up !! One good decision is a step forward !!! 

HF -- WAY TO GO on the exercise !!! I have slacked in that area , but plan to get started with my videos again monday . I hope your achy joints go away !! I cant believe how much I like the after effects of exercising -- the energy and accomplishment feelings ROCK !!! 

I am eating better, smaller portions ..... have a habit of drinking bottled vitamin water ..... 

great job guys !! Keep posting !!


----------



## toni48 (Mar 25, 2008)

I've been on the 17 Day Diet and lost 23 lbs....


----------



## PhilJohnson (Dec 24, 2006)

toni48 said:


> I've been on the 17 Day Diet and lost 23 lbs....


Awesome :goodjob: I've been loosing some weight myself. I'm on HBP medicine and I'm only 27  Was 220 this winter, down to 195. My diet has mainly been trying to avoid salt. No real exercise. Going to try and get down to 165-170 range if I can.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

toni48 said:


> I've been on the 17 Day Diet and lost 23 lbs....


YAY Toni !!! What cycle are you on ?!?! I LOVE this way of eating .... I feel so much better ! This diet is what jump started my loss after a plateu ....


----------



## toni48 (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm on C3 D6 R2. Love this way of eating. Having a little trouble with the freedom of Cycle 3 this week so I don't expect to do at the scales Wed. Am trying hard today to get back on track. Makeing a pot of soup tomorrow. Having the taco salad tonight.


----------



## PamB (Jan 15, 2008)

mmm, maybe I should check out the 17 day diet? Pam


----------



## toni48 (Mar 25, 2008)

I love it and theres real food on it. LOL.....


----------

